# Projector not showing normal image



## JohnKennedy123987 (Jan 4, 2021)

Just bought a new projector of viewsonic a month ago and having issues in it. The image shape is somehow not normal.
Although the projector seems to be in perfect condition along with all the accessories and the projector has warranty too. The projector is showing kind of trapezoidal image. Is there any problem with the projector and should I claim the warranty? Please guide
Thank you.


----------



## davidwalker (Jan 4, 2021)

JohnKennedy123987 said:


> Just bought a new projector of viewsonic a month ago and having issues in it. The image shape is somehow not normal.
> Although the projector seems to be in perfect condition along with all the accessories and the projector has warranty too. The projector is showing kind of trapezoidal image. Is there any problem with the projector and should I claim the warranty? Please guide
> Thank you.


Is this problem happening from the beginning or it has started now? Where did you bought the projector from? From the official outlet or online. Also check the keystone settings.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

You (original poster) do not understand enough about projection to be using a projector. Look online for text and videos that will teach you about using projectors. You cannot point a projector and get a square image without a lot of work on the setup. This is all related to geometry... but luckily you don't need to do very much mathematics


----------



## projectorsempire (11 mo ago)

JohnKennedy123987 said:


> Just bought a new projector of viewsonic a month ago and having issues in it. The image shape is somehow not normal.
> Although the projector seems to be in perfect condition along with all the accessories and the projector has warranty too. The projector is showing kind of trapezoidal image. Is there any problem with the projector and should I claim the warranty? Please guide
> Thank you.


Well, if you are not getting the focused and sharp screen of your projector, then you need to check the conditions in which you are using your projector and also the settings of your projector. For this, go through the article below. You will find all those conditions where your projector works at its best and also the solutions to avoid screen issues. 



https://projectorsempire.com/learning-guide/how-to-stop-projector-screen-curling-just-5-steps-to-follow/


----------



## Techpicko (3 mo ago)

I think it is due to keystone correction. See also the following article: What is keystone correction on a projector?


----------



## emmett joesph (2 mo ago)

Make sure all necessary cables are securely connected and the power is on for the projector and connected video sources. Try using a shorter HDMI cable. Try connecting the video source directly to the projector. Press the projector's power button to wake it from standby or sleep mode.


----------



## OliverLucas (2 mo ago)

If part of the image you're seeing are good enough but the other areas are blurry and not showing proper focus, or if the entire image is too blurry/fuzzy to even allow you to dial in the focus, then this could be an issue with the lens of the projector or may be the lens got dust over it.


----------

